# Another tapatalk question



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 14, 2012)

When using tapatalk on the PB, whenever I attempt to open a topic, I get a pop up message that says: "Permission Error, security issue, you may not have permission to access." I do not have this issue on other boards accessed via tapatalk.

If I tap to open a topic 3 or 4 times, it will eventually give in and load the topic after multiple copies of the error message. This happens in every forum, so it's not a "restricted forum" issue as best I can tell. I am not sure if it is an issue with my tablet, settings or something else. 

If anyone else has dealt with this issue, is there something in settings or elsewhere that I can tweak to stop the pop ups? If so, please share. 

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not having that problem.


----------



## Zach (Sep 15, 2012)

I wasn't having that problem either the last time I used the App. Don't know what to say. Maybe try re-logging into PB or reinstall the App?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks. I have tried re-logging in a couple times and it not seem to make a difference. I will try deleting the app and re-installing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is working fine. Android Galaxy S III

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

